# left click on macbook air



## Sisal (Oct 6, 2007)

Can I set up a left click on my macbook air? I am desperate without it.


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

That is an extremely vague question. How and where are you expecting to set up a left click? On the trackpad? Please explain your question.


----------



## ThatWasMyKil (Feb 15, 2008)

try holding the CTRL button next to the apple key?

that is assuming you mean right click, not left click.

left click should just be tap the button under the track pad.


----------



## Confuzzeled20 (Jan 14, 2007)

There is an option in system preferences to turn on an option where having two fingers on the track pad and clicking will result in a right click


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Apple > System Prefs. > Keyboard & Mouse: Check the last box under Trackpad Gestures.

Or you can press Ctrl while you click.


----------

